# Would you....



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, so recently I purchased some of Josh's frogs media and I have to say this stuff smells really good! So this got me thinking, if you were ever stuck in a dire situation in which all you had was some random food things and Josh's frogs media would you eat it?
Just a curious fun question, Thanks
Evan


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol hmmm, I have to keep my eye on this one, I'll love to see what some of the answers will be! Lol. I agree it does smell pretty good compared to some.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

well, as good as it smells, it probably shouldnt be eaten. i have a feeling that eating methyl paraben (or whatever josh's mix uses) wouldnt be the best.

james


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

It smells good but I still wouldn't eat it. I'd go to someones house and eat their food lol.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Eventually, yes.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Smells like oatmeal from QuakerOats......If I was starving in a Red Dawn situation then yea I would choak it down with some milk and toast......LOL


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I dont know about eating theirs, again because of the MP. but I have taken a taste of my own recipe. I know what goes in that and for the mold I add vinagar to the water when mixed. other than that without the vinagar it tasted sorta like oatmeal. I must say If I HAD TO I would do it without thinking.

it would prob. be good for you too with all the yeast and bee pollen in mine


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

If I had to yes, but the Methyl Paraben would be my major concern. Now if were talking about my media then it would be a yes, which has happen several times now. I have patted the mix down after stirring the water in the culture and decided to just lick it off of my fingers. Potato flakes, powdered sugar, brewers yeast, and vinegar isn't going to kill you by any means. It just tastes like mashed potatoes to an extent with a vinegar taste. Not the best, but I'll live.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Methylparaben - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

According to Wiki it is not harmful......But wiki is not the best source for info.


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

james67 said:


> well, as good as it smells, it probably shouldnt be eaten. i have a feeling that eating methyl paraben (or whatever josh's mix uses) wouldnt be the best.
> 
> james


Actually Methylparaben is widely used in food,cosmetics, and hygiene products such as shampoo. The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) includes Methylparaben on its list of substances considered Generally Recognized As Safe (GRAS) as a direct food substance. 

To answer the question... No, I still wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That's true. Each and every one of you has eaten Methyl Paraben before! It's a fairly common preservative.

I thought this was pretty funny, though. I found it on Ehow. 
_Methylparaben is often used as an anti-fungal agent in foods. It operates to protect food items from Drosophila, which are often referred to as fruit flies or vinegar flies. Methylparaben functions to slow down the growth of fruit flies during both the larval and pupal periods._
Doug


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

lol... that is ironically funny Doug. I know there was a big scare on breast cancer involving Methylparaben but nothing has ever been proven or circumstantial enough for the FDA to deem it unsafe. When it comes down to it, every person on this forum has consumed or absorbed more Methylparaben in their lifetime than all of the flies you have cultured. Crazy hu?


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Probably, but there are a lot of other things I would eat first...


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> That's true. Each and every one of you has eaten Methyl Paraben before! It's a fairly common preservative.
> 
> I thought this was pretty funny, though. I found it on Ehow.
> _Methylparaben is often used as an anti-fungal agent in foods. It operates to protect food items from Drosophila, which are often referred to as fruit flies or vinegar flies. Methylparaben functions to slow down the growth of fruit flies during both the larval and pupal periods._
> Doug


I saw this on mantidforum.com recently (old thread there). Crazy.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

For those who have experienced true acute hunger, you know that some pretty strange stuff starts to look good to eat. As far as MP, I'd risk the long-term toxic or carcinogenic effects over starvation without giving it a second thought.


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

JimO said:


> For those who have experienced true acute hunger, you know that some pretty strange stuff starts to look good to eat.


Haven't you all seen the movie Alive?
Alive (1993) - IMDb user reviews


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Freeradical53 said:


> Probably, but there are a lot of other things I would eat first...


Me too, like my Isopods...


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

We probably consume FFs, or drink them unknowing too. I could never think of eating the culture, I'm not a fan of instant Mashed potatoes. Public school made me hate them. At what point in said theorhetical situation would you then eat the frogs? I don't think I could bring myself to eat them either.

Zac


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

hahaha man i would never eat my frogs, but i agree when you're hungry enough things do start to look very appealing!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`d eat the ass out of a wart hog if I was hungry enough.

John


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have actually tasted Josh's media. I don't remember if I did it on purpose or on accident, but I do know that I won't be doing it again. I smells good, but it has an odd chemical taste. I love it for my flies though.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I`d eat the ass out of a wart hog if I was hungry enough.
> 
> John


How's about a skunk...


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I`d eat the ass out of a wart hog if I was hungry enough.
> 
> John


Leave it to John to make me laugh on here.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

That stuff smells sooooooo good. I can tell Josh puts some cinnamon in it. I can't turn anything with cinnamon down...

Although, I'd still probably turn down a Warthog's ass even if it was rolled around in cinnamon.


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I`d eat the ass out of a wart hog if I was hungry enough.
> 
> John


I got E. Coli back in '93. I was working to sand bag peoples house's in the floods in Eastern Iowa. I was so sick that I couldn't eat for 7 days. I drank mostly water and a little O.J. 

I lost 15 pounds and plain bread/crackers was a meal fit for a king when I finally could eat again.

Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mmmm...mashed fruit fly media and wart hog butt...wash it down with some nice tank wastewater!
Doug


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmmm tank water.....


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Oddly enough, I was siphoning some water out of my Viv to lower the level and got a little in my mouth. Despite all the tannins and Such, it tasted and smelled pretty clean.


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

btcope said:


> Oddly enough, I was siphoning some water out of my Viv to lower the level and got a little in my mouth. Despite all the tannins and Such, it tasted and smelled pretty clean.


oh man... The first time I siphoned a tank it was full of cocofiber that smacked the back of my throat. I was gagging for a half hour. Just the thought of it is giving me chills.


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

hahahaha I think we all know exactly what that feels like


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

You know... I've thought about tasting it anyway. That stuff smells good. I bet it's really good for you too.


----------



## Natefank (Jun 10, 2010)

i know its not Josh's media but i have tried the stuff i got from JL-Exotics, it smelt sooooo good, so i tried it, it was kinda bland but not bad. i dont know what he puts in the mix but i'd eat it if i had to


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

It kinda reminds me of cream of wheat


----------

